# Girls Are Back On Top!!



## RizFam

Top 3 Posters

skippershe --- 22 
RizFam --- 20 
wolfwood --- 18


----------



## mandy1

From the thread name I thought Fabiana had joined us again.

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## wolfwood

sorry.....just couldn't resist....


----------



## map guy

Well ...... post count is not everything.

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam

mandy1 said:


> From the thread name I thought Fabiana had joined us again.


OOOOH No


----------



## skippershe

map guy said:


> Well ...... post count is not everything.
> 
> Map Guy


Just having a little fun here


----------



## RizFam

Remember sometimes it's quantity not quality


----------



## wolfwood

map guy said:


> Well ...... post count is not everything.
> 
> Map Guy


It's not ?


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Well ...... post count is not everything.
> 
> Map Guy


It's not ?








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Well ...... post count is not everything.
> 
> Map Guy


It's not ?








[/quote]









[/quote]
btw: thanks for helpin' us out!

New numbers just in:
RizFam 26
Skippershe 25
Wolfwood 21


----------



## RizFam




----------



## map guy

RizFam said:


> Remember sometimes it's quantity not quality


These two kinda go together









All in fun!

Marc


----------



## RizFam

:


map guy said:


> Remember sometimes it's quantity not quality


These two kinda go together









All in fun!

Marc
[/quote]

I guess Fabiana really got you all wound up this morning









I'm just trying to catch up w/ my friends


----------



## wolfwood

map guy said:


> Remember sometimes it's quantity not quality


These two kinda go together









All in fun!
Marc[/quote]Uh. Not always...









Geeeeez. It's not even Friday ......


----------



## map guy

Actually didn't view any of the "Fabiana" posts or threads.

Just flippin a little back at you gals for being so proud!

It is all good!


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I'm just trying to catch up w/ my friends


Uh, oh....T, we've been following you...

Dawn, maybe it's time we regroup.....


----------



## RizFam

map guy said:


> Actually didn't view any of the "Fabiana" posts or threads.
> 
> Just flippin a little back at you gals for being so proud!
> 
> It is all good!


Good thing b/c they were all viruses


----------



## Lady Di

Good job gals!


----------



## 3LEES

Y'all are only on top 'cause Jim (Oregon Camper) hasn't signed in yet...









Dan


----------



## California Jim

Is there a YAWNING moticon available?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3LEES said:


> Y'all are only on top 'cause Jim (Oregon Camper) hasn't signed in yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Sheez Whiz....A guy takes a day trip to Cal...return flight gets delayed...get home at 1am...and look what happens around here.









Guess I'll have some REAL postings later tonight...


----------



## 3LEES

California Jim said:


> Is there a YAWNING moticon available?


----------



## Fire44

Of course you girls have more posts....the men are all out getting the Outbacks ready for camping season!!!!

Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I gots some serious catchin up to do







,just don't have the time lately and....


----------



## Lady Di

Ooh, sounds like some guys just can't take the pressure of not being number 1.


----------



## skippershe

TrippHammer said:


> I guess the woman have nothing but quantity to strive for. Sure not much on the quality. Why would one brag about using up server space on the forum with such drivel? Ooops, it appears that the logic gene may have skipped quite a few.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Wow! based on that comment, I thought you were somebody else but I was wrong...









Take care,
Skipp


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I guess the woman have nothing but quantity to strive for. Sure not much on the quality. Why would one brag about using up server space on the forum with such drivel? Ooops, it appears that the logic gene may have skipped quite a few.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Wow! based on that comment, I thought you were somebody else but I was wrong...









Nobody twisted your arm to make you enter this thread, so now that you are here, why don't you play nice?

Take care,
Skipp
[/quote]

Come on everyone...lets not have to get the Mods involved in a light hearted post.


----------



## 4ME

You Girls are on top because the guys are still looking at the Fabiana threads..........Just Kiddin!........Really!.............Put down the frying pan!............I WAS JUST KIDDING!...........REALLY!...........JUST KIDDING!!!!.............OUCH!!..........COME ON!...........THAT HURT!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

3ME said:


> You Girls are on top because the guys are still looking at the Fabiana threads..........Just Kiddin!........Really!.............Put down the frying pan!............I WAS JUST KIDDING!...........REALLY!...........JUST KIDDING!!!!.............OUCH!!..........COME ON!...........THAT HURT!


you're funny!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You Girls are on top because the guys are still looking at the Fabiana threads..........Just Kiddin!........Really!.............Put down the frying pan!............I WAS JUST KIDDING!...........REALLY!...........JUST KIDDING!!!!.............OUCH!!..........COME ON!...........THAT HURT!


you're funny!








[/quote]

I feel sooooo left out. I missed the Fabiana threads and I have a feeling it will live on in posts for a long time.

Doug...send me the super secret, wink-wink, nudge nudge link to these posts.


----------



## MaeJae

Oregon_Camper said:


> I guess the woman have nothing but quantity to strive for. Sure not much on the quality. Why would one brag about using up server space on the forum with such *drivel? * Ooops, it appears that the logic gene may have skipped quite a few.
> Take Care,
> Tripp


Wow! based on that comment, I thought you were somebody else but I was wrong...









Nobody twisted your arm to make you enter this thread, so now that you are here, why don't you play nice?

Take care,
Skipp
[/quote]

Come on everyone...lets not have to get the Mods involved in a light hearted post.








[/quote]
Wow... I'm just glad it wasn't me...









MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ya know.......its not the size of your post count


----------



## RizFam

Yeah we know ............. we were just in a playful mood yesterday.







Girls will be girls


----------



## wolfwood

Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


----------



## RizFam

California Jim said:


> Is there a YAWNING moticon available?











How's this CJ







couldn't find a yawn.


----------



## map guy

RizFam said:


> Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


Well.........................................................................................................................









Map Guy


----------



## RizFam

map guy said:


> Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


Well.........................................................................................................................









Map Guy
[/quote]

You are trouble Map Guy


----------



## map guy

RizFam said:


> Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


Well.........................................................................................................................









Map Guy
[/quote]

You are trouble Map Guy








[/quote]

I am just a quiet smiling kind of guy....
I can't tell you my nick name from our camping group.......

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood

map guy said:


> Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


Well.........................................................................................................................









Map Guy[/quote]
You are trouble Map Guy







[/quote]
I am just a quiet smiling kind of guy....
I can't tell you my nick name from our camping group.......

Map Guy[/quote] Does that mean we get to make up our own for you?


----------



## map guy

wolfwood said:


> Yesterday? JUST yesterday?


Well.........................................................................................................................









Map Guy[/quote]
You are trouble Map Guy







[/quote]
I am just a quiet smiling kind of guy....
I can't tell you my nick name from our camping group.......

Map Guy[/quote] Does that mean we get to make up our own for you?















[/quote]

Sure - no worries here!

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood

Hmmmmm....
MaeJae
Tami
Dawn
Tawnya

Ladies, I believe a challenge has been laid before us! 
...and I'm thinking we need that secret room in the clubhouse right about now !!!

Just re-looked at this....

How do ya' like the sound of:
"MJ, Riz, Skipp, Doxie, and the Wolf"

That's got the sweeeeet ring of a rather formiddable girl gang, don't ya' think?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmmm....
> MaeJae
> Tami
> Dawn
> Tawnya
> 
> Ladies, I believe a challenge has been laid before us!
> ...and I'm thinking we need that secret room in the clubhouse right about now !!!
> 
> Just re-looked at this....
> 
> How do ya' like the sound of:
> "MJ, Riz, Skipp, Doxie, and the Wolf"
> 
> That's got the sweeeeet ring of a rather formiddable girl gang, don't ya' think?


MJRIZSKIPPINDOXIE-WOLF.....as in PACK OF WOLVES, and a WEREWOLF and BIG BAD WOLF all in one. Any Naysayers better be watchin your den, cuz we iz knowin to get revenge when necessity arises.







cuz we iz bad, bad to the bone!


----------



## RizFam

You girls kill me


----------



## map guy

wolfwood said:


> You girls kill me


Tooooooooooooo Funnyyy

Map Guy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

....wonder who was the #1 poster yesterday?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....wonder who was the #1 poster yesterday?


Hmmmmm


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> ....wonder who was the #1 poster yesterday?


Hmmmmm















[/quote]








Skippershe


----------



## MaeJae

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmmm....
> MaeJae
> Tami
> Dawn
> Tawnya
> 
> Ladies, I believe a challenge has been laid before us!
> ...and I'm thinking we need that secret room in the clubhouse right about now !!!
> 
> Just re-looked at this....
> 
> How do ya' like the sound of:
> "MJ, Riz, Skipp, Doxie, and the Wolf"
> 
> That's got the sweeeeet ring of a rather formiddable girl gang, don't ya' think?


 SweeeeeEEEEeeEEEEeeeet !!!








Not saying a word ...









MJ









p.s. see ya in the clubhouse 

... Well maybe just a few words... LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Hmmmmm....
> MaeJae
> Tami
> Dawn
> Tawnya
> 
> Ladies, I believe a challenge has been laid before us!
> ...and I'm thinking we need that secret room in the clubhouse right about now !!!
> 
> Just re-looked at this....
> 
> How do ya' like the sound of:
> "MJ, Riz, Skipp, Doxie, and the Wolf"
> 
> That's got the sweeeeet ring of a rather formiddable girl gang, don't ya' think?


 SweeeeeEEEEeeEEEEeeeet !!!








Not saying a word ...









MJ









p.s. see ya in the clubhouse 
[/quote]
do you remember the super duper secret password and handshake?


----------



## MaeJae

... is that it?

MJ


----------



## RizFam

Ut Oh here we go ...........







MJ & Doxie have joined the troops.

Riz


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> ... is that it?
> 
> MJ


yep! (good thing you whispered, never know who might be listening, like Big Brother or an Outbacker wanting into our club







)


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ... is that it?
> 
> MJ


yep! (good thing you whispered, never know who might be listening, like Big Brother or an Outbacker wanting into our club







)
[/quote]
Yuppers! Somebody ALWAYS wants SOMETHING


----------



## map guy

Trolls and it worked!

Map Guy :


----------



## wolfwood

map guy said:


> Trolls and it worked!
> 
> Map Guy :


*OUT!! OUT!!!

NO BOYS ALLOWED!!!*

....and again today!!!! We're in 5 of the top 7 slots!!!!

Riz is at 30!!!...and its not even noon yet


----------



## map guy

wolfwood said:


> Trolls and it worked!
> 
> Map Guy :


*OUT!! OUT!!!

NO BOYS ALLOWED!!!*

....and again today!!!! We're in 5 of the top 7 slots!!!!

Riz is at 30!!!...and its not even noon yet








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

map guy said:


> Trolls and it worked!
> 
> Map Guy :


*OUT!! OUT!!!

NO BOYS ALLOWED!!!*

....and again today!!!! We're in 5 of the top 7 slots!!!!

Riz is at 30!!!...and its not even noon yet








[/quote]








[/quote]
Be a'scared. Be very, very a'scared!


----------



## MaeJae

I hope yâ€™all donâ€™t mind but I made and executive decision
and sold the clubhouse and purchased/upgraded to thisâ€¦
It has better security! And it is in a more remote location...








Here is a picture of the east wing...

MJ









p.s. I think we should come up with a new password tohugh???


----------



## map guy

MaeJae said:


> I hope yâ€™all donâ€™t mind but I made and executive decision
> and sold the clubhouse and purchased/upgraded to thisâ€¦
> It has better security! And it is in a more remote location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the east wing...
> 
> MJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I think we should come up with a new password tohugh???


Nice "clubhouse"

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> I hope yâ€™all donâ€™t mind but I made and executive decision
> and sold the clubhouse and purchased/upgraded to thisâ€¦
> It has better security! And it is in a more remote location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the east wing...
> 
> MJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I think we should come up with a new password tohugh???


Mind? MIND?? Didn't we elect you as the "Executive Decision Maker"? Good jop, MJ!! The Jacuzzi is to the right or left?

One question tho'. Do we still plan to decorate each room with a different African motif?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Girls on top?
Pullleeezzzz!

It's just the _Today's Top 10 Posters_ list...
Talk to me when you are on top of the *Overall top 10 posters* list!









Happy Trials,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Girls on top?
> Pullleeezzzz!
> 
> It's just the _Today's Top 10 Posters_ list...
> Talk to me when you are on top of the *Overall top 10 posters* list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trials,
> Doug


#8 and closing...

...The way I see it, as long as you hold the com, you'll most likely, probably, always have the top spot... (or, is it, the top *2* spots?







) Not too tough to manipulate those numbers, is it?









That's it! A new name is born.... PDX_KINGCOM


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Girls on top?
> Pullleeezzzz!
> 
> It's just the _Today's Top 10 Posters_ list...
> Talk to me when you are on top of the *Overall top 10 posters* list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trials,
> Doug


#8 and closing...

...The way I see it, as long as you hold the com, you'll most likely, probably, always have the top spot... (or, is it, the top *2* spots?







) Not too tough to manipulate those numbers, is it?









That's it! A new name is born.... PDX_KINGCOM








[/quote]
Hmm...
Does have a kind of a ring to it, doesn't it?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

< snip >
Mind? MIND?? Didn't we elect you as the "Executive Decision Maker"? Good job, MJ!! The Jacuzzi is to the right or left?

One question tho'. Do we still plan to decorate each room with a different African motif?
[/quote]

Actually the Jacuzzi is in the back built into the cantilevered, tiered deck that overlooks the river below!
As far as dÃ©cor, I thought we could do sort of â€œaround the worldâ€ type theme. 
Each of the four wings have a theme for the â€œfour corners of the earthâ€ type thing.
And maybe the central foyer could be kinda eclectic?

Whatâ€™cha think?

MJ


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> < snip >
> Mind? MIND?? Didn't we elect you as the "Executive Decision Maker"? Good job, MJ!! The Jacuzzi is to the right or left?
> 
> One question tho'. Do we still plan to decorate each room with a different African motif?


Actually the Jacuzzi is in the back built into the cantilevered, tiered deck that overlooks the river below!
As far as dÃ©cor, I thought we could do sort of â€œaround the worldâ€ type theme. 
Each of the four wings have a theme for the â€œfour corners of the earthâ€ type thing.
And maybe the central foyer could be kinda eclectic?

Whatâ€™cha think?

MJ








[/quote]
*YOU ROCK!!!!*


----------



## RizFam

Sounds Like A Plan









We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"







Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


----------



## MaeJae

> Sounds Like A Plan


Well, I aim to please...







...











> We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


AWESOME!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Sounds Like A Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


Welcome! It's good to have you here....yanno...it _can _ get lonely at the top


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Sounds Like A Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


Welcome! It's good to have you here....yanno...it _can _ get lonely at the top








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Sounds Like A Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


Welcome! It's good to have you here....yanno...it _can _ get lonely at the top







[/quote]







[/quote]

Now we've got to toss a lifeline to Doxie, Skipp, & MJ!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Sounds Like A Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I've made the "All Time Top 15 Posters"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not in the top ten... but I am up there.


Welcome! It's good to have you here....yanno...it _can _ get lonely at the top







[/quote]







[/quote]

Now we've got to toss a lifeline to Doxie, Skipp, & MJ!!!
[/quote]
Hurry!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Now we've got to toss a lifeline to Doxie, Skipp, & MJ!!!


Hurry!
[/quote]
Funny! That's just what we were fixin' to say to you....


----------



## skippershe

Overall Poster #11 checking in









Hey! I love the new clubhouse!


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Overall Poster #11 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I love the new clubhouse!


----------



## RizFam

Overall Poster #14 Back


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Overall Poster #14 Back



















Overall Poster #8 checking out ....On the Road Again!









Stay safe and have great weekends all (even the boyz)!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


>


And this is news?

Overall #8 (and Today's [tied for] #1 - untill you respond) Poster checking in!


----------



## RizFam

No, I think you really mean until O_C checks in


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> No, I think you really mean until O_C checks in


Well yeah....that too


----------



## happycamper

Oh great.....only 4 guys in the top 10. 
Rizfam, Wolfwood, LadyDi, skippershe in the top 5 with Doxie-Doglover-Too and Majae rounding out the top 10!

What has this place come too?!?!?









The very humble, Mr. happycamper


----------



## Lady Di

Looks pretty good from here


----------



## wolfwood

happycamper said:


> Oh great.....only 4 guys in the top 10.
> Rizfam, Wolfwood, LadyDi, skippershe in the top 5 with Doxie-Doglover-Too and Majae rounding out the top 10!
> 
> What has this place come too?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very humble, Mr. happycamper


A happy place! A VERY happy place!!!


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Oh great.....only 4 guys in the top 10.
> Rizfam, Wolfwood, LadyDi, skippershe in the top 5 with Doxie-Doglover-Too and Majae rounding out the top 10!
> 
> What has this place come too?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very humble, Mr. happycamper


A happy place! A VERY happy place!!!






















[/quote]

WOW .............. 







...........WOOHOO


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Oh great.....only 4 guys in the top 10.
> Rizfam, Wolfwood, LadyDi, skippershe in the top 5 with Doxie-Doglover-Too and Majae rounding out the top 10!
> 
> What has this place come too?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very humble, Mr. happycamper


A happy place! A VERY happy place!!!






















[/quote]

WOW .............. 







...........WOOHOO
[/quote]
...and that's what Tiggers like BEST!!!


----------



## RizFam

YUP


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Top for now...but I just started for today.


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top for now...but I just started for today.


Hey that OC!!! We've been waiting for you to show up!!


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Top for now...but I just started for today.


Hey that OC!!! We've been waiting for you to show up!!








[/quote]

AH Yeah


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> [AH Yeah


LOL!!

OH....SORRY....NOT LAUGHING....NO...CERTAINLY NOT. Young man, just WHERE have you been???? <toe tapping>


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Top for now...but I just started for today.


Hey that OC!!! We've been waiting for you to show up!!








[/quote]

I'm here....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top for now...but I just started for today.


Hey that OC!!! We've been waiting for you to show up!!








[/quote]

I'm here....















[/quote]

Where are you guys gals?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Top for now...but I just started for today.


Hey that OC!!! We've been waiting for you to show up!!








[/quote]

I'm here....















[/quote]

Where are you guys gals?
[/quote]

I'm here!









wait...did I ever leave?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I'm here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait...did I ever leave?


Ok...I was starting to worry.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Hmmmmm....
> MaeJae
> Tami
> Dawn
> Tawnya
> 
> Ladies, I believe a challenge has been laid before us!
> ...and I'm thinking we need that secret room in the clubhouse right about now !!!
> 
> Just re-looked at this....
> 
> How do ya' like the sound of:
> "MJ, Riz, Skipp, Doxie, and the Wolf"
> 
> That's got the sweeeeet ring of a rather formiddable girl gang, don't ya' think?


 SweeeeeEEEEeeEEEEeeeet !!!








Not saying a word ...









MJ









p.s. see ya in the clubhouse 

... Well maybe just a few words... LOL








[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

* to my friends in the Clubhouse!*


----------



## MaeJae

Hello!
and Happy St. Patrick's Day you y'all too!
I won't be around that much today...
I'm fixen to go on "The PUB crawl"








So I guess I won't be on top today I'll have to 
be happy with being on the bottom...

MaeJae









p.s. could you keep the noise down a little when 
I get back to the clubhouse?
I have a feeling loud noises won't make me feel too 
good by the time I return...







(no whistling either







)
(come to think of it no smacking on the forehead either) 
Thanks ... MJ


----------



## RizFam

*OK MJ we'll keep it to a quiet*









Riz


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!








[/quote]
Work with me here, Jim.....no "Guys" in the "Girls Clubhouse"!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

HEY! HEY!
The boys are back!

Ka Chow!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> HEY! HEY!
> The boys are back!
> 
> Ka Chow!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Uh Oh, he thinks he is Lightning McQueen .....







...............


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!








[/quote]
Work with me here, Jim.....no "Guys" in the "Girls Clubhouse"!!!
[/quote]

For once...I have nothing to say...no wise come back.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!








[/quote]
Work with me here, Jim.....no "Guys" in the "Girls Clubhouse"!!!
[/quote]

For once...I have nothing to say...no wise come back.








[/quote]
Jim!!! You feeling ill or something?
'Cause I have a fever...
And the only cure is _MORE POSTING_!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!








[/quote]
Work with me here, Jim.....no "Guys" in the "Girls Clubhouse"!!!
[/quote]

For once...I have nothing to say...no wise come back.








[/quote]
I....I....

I WIN????!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Not so fast, Grasshopper!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I feel soooooo left out by not being part of the clubhouse....


There, There. Jim. Would you feel better if l talked to the others about making you an Honorary Outback Girlfriend? (Consider carefully, now..that would make you a H.O.G.) But yes. For you, Jim. I would do that








[/quote]

HOG = Honorary Outback Guy? I'm fine with that!








[/quote]
Work with me here, Jim.....no "Guys" in the "Girls Clubhouse"!!!
[/quote]

For once...I have nothing to say...no wise come back.








[/quote]
Jim!!! You feeling ill or something?
'Cause I have a fever...
And the only cure is _MORE POSTING_!

[/quote]

I'm all about feeling better...then I guess I will just post more.


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Not so fast, Grasshopper!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Jim = Speechless = Judi WINS!!!!

Done.

Next.


----------



## RizFam

I think Doug has either had too much







or has lost his


----------



## Lady Di

RizFam said:


> I think Doug has either had too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or has lost his


What's he trying to prove?

On second thought maybe we don't wanna know.


----------



## PDX_Doug

RizFam said:


> I think Doug has either had too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or has lost his


What's he trying to prove?

On second thought maybe we don't wanna know.
[/quote]
No, you really don't!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> I think Doug has either had too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or has lost his


What's he trying to prove?

On second thought maybe we don't wanna know.
[/quote]
No, you really don't!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]

here ya


----------



## PDX_Doug

Tami,

I like your bottomless beer stein!
Where can I get one!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> I think Doug has either had too much
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Can you really ever have too much? I think not.


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> Tami,
> 
> I like your bottomless beer stein!
> Where can I get one!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


I think it is for sale in the Online Outbacker Store ............No .........


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well if it's not, it should be!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Tami,
> 
> I like your bottomless beer stein!
> Where can I get one!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Here ya' go!


----------



## RizFam

Doug  .........


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> Doug  .........


LOL...


----------



## Lady Di

RizFam said:


> Doug  .........


I think it is REAL loose.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lady Di said:


> Doug  .........


I think it is REAL loose.








[/quote]

then doug and I will fit in just right...


----------



## wolfwood

...and just WHERE are you 2 'fitting in' ??????


----------



## Lady Di

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug  .........


I think it is REAL loose.








[/quote]

then doug and I will fit in just right...
[/quote]

Maybe it's something in Beaverton.


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Doug  .........


I think it is REAL loose.








[/quote]

then doug and I will fit in just right...
[/quote]

Maybe it's something in Beaverton.








[/quote]

Ya think


----------



## PDX_Doug

There's smoke coming out of the switching gear at Verizon right now!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lady Di said:


> Doug  .........


I think it is REAL loose.








[/quote]

then doug and I will fit in just right...
[/quote]

Maybe it's something in Beaverton.








[/quote]

Could be that we both were born on March 1st....


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> There's smoke coming out of the switching gear at Verizon right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


I bet


----------



## PDX_Doug

Smokin!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> There's smoke coming out of the switching gear at Verizon right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


I bet








[/quote]

Really...we share the same birthday....


----------



## RizFam




----------



## PDX_Doug

*WHOO HOO JIM!!!*
100 posts and counting!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## kmcfetters

Let em think they won!


----------



## Lady Di

Trying to overload Verizon huh.

That's a good one.


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> *WHOO HOO JIM!!!*
> 100 posts and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Whatever that doesn't change the fact that  .............


----------



## PDX_Doug

Delusion is such a tragic thing.









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> Delusion is such a tragic thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Yeah tells us about it


----------



## PDX_Doug

Later...
Right now I'm busy!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> Later...
> Right now I'm busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Really I haven't noticed
















PDX_Doug 100 Oregon_Camper 100 








I think this is a record


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Later...
> Right now I'm busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Really I haven't noticed
















PDX_Doug 100 Oregon_Camper 100 








I think this is a record








[/quote]























OMG!!! I had to step away for a bit...come back and not only has Doug broken his own record but Jim has broken THAT one!!!!!!





















I may not know much, but I DO know when to step out of the line of fire!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Gosh... You know your right, it is a record.

First 100 posting double in Outbackers history.

And that's all I have to say about that!
Good night all!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Gosh... You know your right, it is a record.
> 
> First 100 posting double in Outbackers history.
> 
> And that's all I have to say about that!
> Good night all!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Night SIR!!!

New England - OUT!


----------



## RizFam

Congrats Sir Doug









Riz Out ............


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> HEY! HEY!
> The boys are back!
> 
> Ka Chow!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Uh Oh, he thinks he is Lightning McQueen .....







...............








[/quote]
the boys club is gonna have queens??


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> HEY! HEY!
> The boys are back!
> 
> Ka Chow!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Uh Oh, he thinks he is Lightning McQueen .....







...............








[/quote]
the boys club is gonna have queens??
[/quote]

NO I think is it more like......... "The Girls Club" has a couple of Princes?







Honorary of course









Well OK they can be Kings, they did accomplish a 100 post tie until Doug blew by O_C


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> *WHOO HOO JIM!!!*
> 100 posts and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Whatever that doesn't change the fact that  .............








[/quote]
yeah, so there! and besides, don't argue, we're girls...we always win! careful, one of us could be having emotional hormonal imbalances and you could push us over the edge! not telling what we may do!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> careful, one of us could be having emotional hormonal imbalances and you could push us over the edge! not telling what we may do!


One can only imagine!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I'm Baaaccckkk!


----------



## MaeJae

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think Doug has either had too much
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Can you really ever have too much? I think not.
> [/quote]
> YES... that's why it's called "the PUB [i]crawl[/i] " ...ShhhHHhhhhhh
> I'm feelin' mighty green today. [IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blink.gif
> 
> MJ


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> careful, one of us could be having emotional hormonal imbalances and you could push us over the edge! not telling what we may do!


One can only imagine!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I'm Baaaccckkk! 








[/quote]

Be afraid ............. be very afraid









Hey MJ how was the pub







missed you round here last night.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> careful, one of us could be having emotional hormonal imbalances and you could push us over the edge! not telling what we may do!


One can only imagine!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I'm Baaaccckkk! 








[/quote]

Be afraid ............. be very afraid









Hey MJ how was the pub







missed you round here last night.








[/quote]
remember to whisper......noises may bother he increased sensitivity to sound and keep the shades closed too. Mae Jae...need any alka selter? I said NEED ANY ALKASELZTER ?


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> <snip>
> 
> Hey MJ how was the pub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed you round here last night.


 Lots of Loud peopleâ€¦ Lots of Dancinâ€™â€¦ Lots of Jack â€¦ and lots of Beads!

Oh yeah, I forgotâ€¦ lots of crawling too!

It was GREAT!!! (OooooOOooo no yellingâ€¦







)
I think I'll go to the "quiet room" in the clubhouse.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

*HEY MAE JAE!!!*
*YOUR BACK!!!*

Sounds like a great time was had by all!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

PDX_Doug said:


> *HEY MAE JAE!!!*
> *YOUR BACK!!!*
> 
> Sounds like a great time was had by all!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Oh dear... I didn't make it to the quiet room fast enough! ... 
Can anyone really have too much fun? We all had a great time. Well, maybe not
the girl leaning against the wall with her husband/boyfriend coaxing her to leave???

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, maybe not the girl leaning against the wall with her husband/boyfriend coaxing her to leave???


NOOOOOOO! Not you, MJ! Say it isn't so!


----------



## PDX_Doug

MaeJae said:


> Well, maybe not
> the girl leaning against the wall with her husband/boyfriend coaxing her to leave???


It's always heartening to see a husband and boyfriend able to work together when the chips are down. I hope she realizes just how lucky she is!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

No it was not me! I walked without assistance...I think I walked... Yep DH says I walked.











> It's always heartening to see a husband and boyfriend able to work together when the chips are down. I hope she realizes just how lucky she is!


LOL... now that is funny.

MJ


----------



## map guy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *WHOO HOO JIM!!!*
> 100 posts and counting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> _Oh, a posting we will go,
> A posting we will go.
> High ho, the merry-oh,
> A posting we will go!_


Whatever that doesn't change the fact that  .............








[/quote]
yeah, so there! and besides, don't argue, we're girls...we always win! careful, one of us could be having emotional hormonal imbalances and you could push us over the edge! not telling what we may do!
[/quote]

Wow you all were busy yesterday!

But I just couldn't resist a comment about the emotional hormonal..... comment.

so



































and out to the garage I go.....

MAp Guy


----------



## RizFam

Oh Yeah Map Guy, what a night to have missed.







You certainly picked the wrong night not to be here







Busy ...............Oh My









PDX & O_C were smokin


----------



## skippershe

Geez! I leave for one day and look what happens!

Still recuperating from 9 hours at Disneyland yesterday...But what a blast it was to see our son's face being at Disneyland for the very first time...precious!


----------



## Lady Di

Dawn,

I'd say that what you did was more precious to you and your son.

Glad you were able to do it.


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Geez! I leave for one day and look what happens!
> 
> Still recuperating from 9 hours at Disneyland yesterday...But what a blast it was to see our son's face being at Disneyland for the very first time...precious!


I call it PRICELESS!! Good for you & esp good him.







So, when you going back?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Well, maybe not
> the girl leaning against the wall with her husband/boyfriend coaxing her to leave???


It's always heartening to see a husband and boyfriend able to work together when the chips are down. I hope she realizes just how lucky she is!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I bet there were some whose "chips" were coming back up...


----------



## MaeJae

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well, maybe not
> the girl leaning against the wall with her husband/boyfriend coaxing her to leave???


It's always heartening to see a husband and boyfriend able to work together when the chips are down. I hope she realizes just how lucky she is!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I bet there were some whose "chips" were coming back up...








[/quote]






















....but very true!!! (it wasn't me!)

MJ


----------



## wolfwood

Bringing this thread back from its wayward journeys off-track - - -

The current post count again shows the Gang of 5 in the top 6 for the day !!! OK, OK. So O/C has not been spotted in the 'hood yet today







but mapguy is doing a faily decent job of representing the guys.

MJ 23
Wolfie 23
<mapguy> 15
Skip 13
Doxie 12
Riz 11


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

GROUPWAVE!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> GROUPWAVE!


----------



## MaeJae

Uh... look again! 
MJ 26
Wolfie 23
<mapguy> 14
Riz 13
Doxie 12
Skipp 12

MJ ... oohhhhh sorry for bragging...I really shouldn't do that, should I ?


----------



## wolfwood

MaeJae said:


> Uh... look again!
> MJ 26
> Wolfie 23
> <mapguy> 14
> Riz 13
> Doxie 12
> Skipp 12
> 
> MJ ... oohhhhh sorry for bragging...I really shouldn't do that, should I ?


Sure, MJ. Nothin' wrong with a little bit 'o braggin!!! But there's somethin' wierd going on.... When I re-opened this thread....I had 23 posts...then it said 26 (I was surprised to be in the #1 position), and now it says 22.


----------



## MaeJae

Weird...Uh, yeah! When I looked to post how many everyone had
it said you had 23 then when I went back it said 22!

Well maybe he giveth and he taketh away









MJ


----------



## map guy

sweating the irrelevant details are we?









Map Guy


----------



## mswalt

> Is there a YAWNING moticon available?


12 pages of posts. I tried reading through about the first 5 pages and got seasick from all the quote lines.

Just remember, girls were made *second*. There's a reason for that. I just have to wait until my wife tells me what it is.

Mark


----------



## RizFam

At first Mark I wasn't quite liking where you were heading, but I must say you've redeemed yourself at the end.


----------



## mswalt

> but I must say you've redeemed yourself at the end


I do hear a lot of that!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

mswalt said:


> Is there a YAWNING moticon available?
> 
> 
> 
> 12 pages of posts. I tried reading through about the first 5 pages and got seasick from all the quote lines.
> 
> Just remember, girls were made *second*. There's a reason for that. I just have to wait until my wife tells me what it is.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Bet she tells you that the 1st round was just practice and there were just too many kinks to work out to leave things as they were.

btw, I agree with Tami......looked like you were heading straight for trouble in the road but you did a great job of missing that big 'ole pothole!


----------



## RizFam

Thank You Wolfie









Riz


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Thank You Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riz


----------



## skippershe

I only had 12? OK! I'm on it


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> I only had 12? OK! I'm on it


I knew it was just an oversight, girlfriend. Besides - you've got 3 more hours than we do....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Uh... look again!
> MJ 26
> Wolfie 23
> <mapguy> 14
> Riz 13
> Doxie 12
> Skipp 12
> 
> MJ ... oohhhhh sorry for bragging...I really shouldn't do that, should I ?


Sure, MJ. Nothin' wrong with a little bit 'o braggin!!! But there's somethin' wierd going on.... When I re-opened this thread....I had 23 posts...then it said 26 (I was surprised to be in the #1 position), and now it says 22.
[/quote]
Hey Doug! you said the $100 bucks we paid you would keep his posts waaaaaayyyy down!








I think we've been took..


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Uh... look again!
> MJ 26
> Wolfie 23
> <mapguy> 14
> Riz 13
> Doxie 12
> Skipp 12
> 
> MJ ... oohhhhh sorry for bragging...I really shouldn't do that, should I ?


Sure, MJ. Nothin' wrong with a little bit 'o braggin!!! But there's somethin' wierd going on.... When I re-opened this thread....I had 23 posts...then it said 26 (I was surprised to be in the #1 position), and now it says 22.
[/quote]
Hey Doug! you said the $100 bucks we paid you would keep his posts waaaaaayyyy down!








I think we've been took..
[/quote]
It's that Guy's support network again







We've been had!


----------



## MaeJae

Guy's support ...









MJ


----------

